# Pocketwizard flex & d7100 FAIL other options?



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll start this by first saying it is my own fault that I assumed pocketwiard TT1 and TT5 are compatible with the Nikon d7100. Now with that out of the way I'm still pissed that they this camera has been out for a while and pocketwizard still won't support it. I bought the flex TT1 and TT5 with AC3 controller so that I wouldn't have to physically go from light to light to adjust the power. NOPE the only mode that works with the camera is full on basic trigger mode which is no better then my 30 doller cowboystudio radio triggers. I'm extremly tempted to just sell the expensive junk(at least for me yes i know they work for other people) and either invest in a nikon flash with commander ability built in or just wait for the yongnuo LCD flash controller.
Currently I have a sb-600 and a yongnuo YN-560 III

Any suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 5, 2013)

yongnuo 622n trigger. HSS and TTL compatible. works great with my D7100.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you sure you got the Nikon version?


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

I do not know the answer to this ..
but have you tried using the internal Commander features of the d7100 ?  Are the commander settings sent to the remote flashes through those particular PocketWizards ?


FYI - I use a SU-800 Commander unit to control SB-800s and SB-700s remotely.  I do not use radio triggers.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2013)

IIRC astroNikon uses the S*U*-800 to control off camera flash units.
The SU-800 does not have a visible light flash head.

It takes time for 3rd party gear makers to reverse engineer gear for a recently released new camera.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> IIRC astroNikon uses the S*U*-800 to control off camera flash units.
> The SU-800 does not have a visible light flash head.
> 
> It takes time for 3rd party gear makers to reverse engineer gear for a recently released new camera.



I use this tactic as well. I run my D7000, with the miniTT1 on top, and an SU800 on top of that. And for each flash(Nikon SB600's), I have them mounted on a FlexTT5. This system works flawlessly, and allows me to simply and easily control the flash power wirelessly.

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

oops, typo on my part .. corrected it in the posting

more info about the SU-800
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Pr...794/SU-800-Wireless-Speedlight-Commander.html

And Pocket Wizards demo of a SU-800 and their triggers
http://www.pocketwizard.com/inspirations/tutorials/su800/


but as Keith has mentioned, you may want to contact Pocketwizard to see if they have an update for d7100 support


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2013)

Village Idiot said:


> Are you sure you got the Nikon version?



Exactly my thought.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

saw your post selling your gear .. I took a quick internet search ...

Nikon Compatibility - PocketWizard Wiki


> *Future Compatiblity*
> 
> The following is the prioritized list of planned BETA firmware releases and production releases for compatibility with newly released photography gear from Nikon. Prioritization is based on when gear was received, complexity of reverse engineering and majority of users:
> 
> ...



Thus they work like your 30 doller cowboystudio radio triggers .. until an update is available for them.


Boy that stinks


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya my own fault for sure. I contacted pocketwizard and they didnt give me warm and fuzzies as to a firmware update anytime soon.

When the other gear sells im going to buy the su-800 and yn-622n triggers.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

well the d600 and d3200 firmware update apparently was around June 2013
http://www.pocketwizard.com/upload/photos/322Nikon_MiniTT1FlexTT5_Release_Notes_3.400_FINAL.pdf


while the d600 itself was started shipping on Sept 18, 2012
Nikon D600 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a good 9 months

which the d7100 was released in Feb 2013 ??
so 9 months would be November ... mathematically they should have a release real soon.

but no warm and fuzzy feeling isn't good.


FYI, the SU-800 uses CR123 batteries (not AA or AAA) .. just so you know.    The old camera standard.


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Yup. And if that isnt bad enough im beginning to think i overpaid for the pocketwizard setup i bought.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2013)

I checked Adorama.com

TT1
retail 199
online  175

TT5
R - 229
O - 204

AC3
O - 79


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya i know i but i bought mine used


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Less then a year old but used nontheless


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2013)

Bummer deal, man. It's too bad you do not have a camera that is currently supported. On the other hand, I've never really seen a really compelling need to be able to move my flash output up and down by using remote control over the flashes. I mean, yes, it's a neat technical feat of engineering, but I never grew up expecting that I would have a remote that could yo-yo my flash power. I mean, back in the early 1990's, Paul C. Buff invented a system that used telephone cord to run from a remote to his monolights, and control flash output from a hand-held device...but it never really caught on...it just was not seen as a real "*killer app*". Maybe I am missing something, but for me it's always been like main light at full, second unit at half power, hair/kicker at 1/4 power, and those ratios stay fairly much the same, both in absolute value, or in relative power output to one another. Same with TTL flash control...just do not see the need or the benefit of it many times, and in fact,many times it's a drawback,not a benefit. I don't want to appear to be minimizing your woes; it DOES SUCK that your current camera does not mesh with the system you bought, so if the cheap-o trigger system is sufficient, maybe it'd be best to sell the PW's and just go with the other brand's hardware?

The other option would be to hold on to the PW's and hope for an update soon. I dunno....I guess it depends on how much benefit the PW's would have over the other triggers in terms of distance,reliability, or features and so on.


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Darrel i see your point. My desire for the control was built out of outdoor family photos. I dont like to use ttl outdoors because of the varying results shot to shot but in manual i have found that i take some test shot then run to each flash and adjust then more and repeat. Experience will help for sure.


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Please somebody buy the pw setup. I'll even throw in a signed lucky charms box


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, they finally came out with d7100 compatibility ??   8 months later.
--> JFM. Thurs. Madone. Start of a Thursday "B" Ride. by jfmarble1 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 13, 2014)

I just sold my pocketwizard setup ... it worked a charm on my D7100.

Weird. I'm sorry you were having issues.

If this is an old thread - I'm sorry.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 14, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I just sold my pocketwizard setup ... it worked a charm on my D7100.
> 
> Weird. I'm sorry you were having issues.
> 
> If this is an old thread - I'm sorry.



Yes. If you look at the top of a post to the left, you can see this thread is from 12/2013


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 21, 2014)

juicegoose said:


> Ya my own fault for sure. I contacted pocketwizard and they didnt give me warm and fuzzies as to a firmware update anytime soon.
> 
> When the other gear sells im going to buy the su-800 and yn-622n triggers.




Why would you need the SU-800 when you have the 622 system? Get the 622n-TX and you will have full control from the top of the camera


----------



## juicegoose (Aug 21, 2014)

At the time the tx wasnt out yet. I have bought the yonguno setup and buddy it is awesome. Plain and simple it just works.


----------

